# prime



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

so i did a water change and did not putt prime in i forgot . it was 50% killed all my tetras and my puffer looks a little stress . by the time i noticed, i still putt in prime because it helps nitrites and helps the slim coat he is stressed is there something i should do our wait it out


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW! Tough situation.. i had that happen to me just last day.. but realized it 30 minutes later~ Hope someone could help you, but I would try turning off the lights just to let him settle and rest~


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

that's what ive been doing slowly he is coming around but not all there


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ahh... hope he pulls through alright.. btw.. sorry to hear bout the tetra wipe out! =( I've been through one of those.. but instead.. i found a dead denisoni barb =(


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i think he will be ok ive done this few times when he was small


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> i think he will be ok ive done this few times when he was small


 WOW!

And when you mean your puffer is stressed.. i hope it's not the display pic under your name! Cuz he's gorgeous!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

it is . hes just seems a little dazed but slowly coming around


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

any other suggestions


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Take it out and give it a warm hug =) fish luv~


I think you've already done what you could.. i'm sure you also raised the temperature too~ sure that'll bring out more of an appetite~


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

I wonder how long this stress can last for.its been one day now. im a little worried


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

was your temperature close with the water you added. I find temperature change causes more stress than the new water seems to. 
I check with the thermometer usually since I started on the 50% changes recently.
No deaths thank God.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm not sure how long stress could last! But I'm having an issue with Pat's angelfish! 
Been home for the 4-5th day.. somewhere there or maybe even longer... he doesn't do anything but sit in the back of all the plants.. he might nip some food sometimes, but rarely! I'm not sure how long this will be before he opens up or even eat!


----------

